# Possible North Alabama Meet - March 28, 2015.



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*
Update: Going to have to call it off. Just too much uncertainty with work travel to be sure.*

- Erin


----------



## Carlton8000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Erin-

I hope you can make it happen. I had a great time at your meet last year.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Look forward to it.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I will definitely try!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

i could probably try and make that.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Count me in as long as I don't have to work.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Tsmith said:


> Count me in as long as I don't have to work.


Same, but pretty likely I can make it.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeps.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

You know me, if I can come, I will.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for the feedback. I'll try to see if I can nail something down and post back up.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Sub'd.. Setting a goal to make it down.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd be down. Should have most of the new stuff in by then...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You know I can't miss one of yours! Hopefully I will have jumped off the cliff into 4-way active by then...


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

Haven't been to a meet in a long time. Subscribed to see if I can make it work.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

We can have a you and me meet at Hybrid when I get my system tuned. You can hear my system and be the first to hate on it and I can go for a ride in your V! 

I think this is a good plan.


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> We can have a you and me meet at Hybrid when I get my system tuned. You can hear my system and be the first to hate on it and I can go for a ride in your V!
> 
> I think this is a good plan.


Hybrid?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

About 2.5 months from this possible meet. Lots of good sq peeps in the 5 hour radius. Where the rest of you at?


----------



## Butt Hz (Apr 25, 2014)

Nope...too far


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

I will try and make it not to far of a drive.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I will do my very best to attend. Really want to meet you Erin and hear your car. 

That's the weekend after SBN, right?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I don't really know, TBH. I kind of was just picking a date before April just in case Jason decided to have his meet then and I thought I could make it.


This is still not confirmed... honestly with everything going on, I didn't want to commit to a date just yet. More than that, I wanted to see if there was actually any interest because if there wasn't it wasn't something for me to bother with. But with the folks showing interest, I'm looking to try to make this happen now.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

First chance I'd get to meet you guys and somewhat local within three states. Hell yeah! I was thinking hotel arrangements.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

The LaQuinta on Beltline has been a good place to stay in my experience. For those of you who have never been to one of Erin's gatherings he really does it right. I always take a vacation about the time of a Spring meet to fish here local and take a road trip for car audio bliss


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, I'm going to have to pull the plug on this, unfortunately.

I am traveling three times for work between Feb-April. Talked to my boss yesterday to see if we had a clear handle on the dates and as of now it looks like one of them is going to be the last week of March/First week of April. It's something I have to be at, too because my paperwork has already been sent in for clearance. We are also taking a short Disney vacation in March... just too much going to be going on that month for me to commit to a GTG date. It sucks not being able to do a meet at my place again... been wanting to host another for a while now. Hopefully I can throw a little meet together in the Fall once things settle down (assuming the schedule doesn't keep slipping ). 


On the flip side, Jason mentioned he might be doing his NC meet in late April and I should be able to make that... and I imagine most of you guys closer to him would rather go to that than to drive to my house 6+ hours away. 

To everyone else, I hope we have a chance to meet up at a future meet. Sorry it didn't work out if you had plans on attending. Just seems the last two times I've tried to do something it hasn't worked out which is why I didn't commit to the date up front.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

No worries Erin, maybe the fall gtg will work out.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds good actually. Was Jason in Greensboro?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Jasons by Nashville, TN

That's how it goes. I appreciate you trying to make it happen Erin. Still lookling forward to seeing the HT.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I was talking about Jason Bertholemey. He's in NC. Can't remember exactly what city, Scott. I'd be on the lookout for a thread about it soon, though.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ah, my bad. I thought I remembered imjustjason said after he gets the shop done he might do a small GTG.

If it's past the smokies then it's quite a drive from Nashville. About 4 hours to the smokies. But may be down.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh yeah! That's a nice shop he's doing also.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> Ah, my bad. I thought I remembered imjustjason said after he gets the shop done he might do a small GTG.
> 
> If it's past the smokies then it's quite a drive from Nashville. About 4 hours to the smokies. But may be down.


He's in the Greensboro area. Yeah that's quite a haul through the smokies just because MOST people can't commit to staying in the same lane for more than 100 feet:mean:


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I drive a lot, I understand. I call them lane sitters.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jason posted up info on his meet:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sq-meet-25-april-2015-near-greensboro-nc.html


----------

